# pump dosing bottles ??



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

anyone know where I can find a couple of the pump dosing bottles ?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

We carry a dosing bottle, but not the pump kind. That is something we will get in very soon. 
Our bottles come in 500ml and 1000ml with measuring chambers on them. Here is what they look like.
http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/dispenser-16oz.html


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

In another topic a while ago, I suggested to someone that he go to a local beauty supply place. They often have a wide array of bottles for dispensing lotions and such. He was able to find something he could use in one local to him. You might give it a try.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I have 500ml PET bottles with 1ml pumps. I have both cobalt blue and amber. pm me in your interested.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Go to usplastics.com. You can buy many different types of pump bottles, as well as other bottle types.


----------



## volatile (May 10, 2007)

I posted this question on plantedtank and in addition to someone recommending the bottles Orlando showed you, here are some other links that were provided.

http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=374










http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog_name=USPlastic&category_name=8&product_id=20700










I think there is a beauty supply place near me called Sally Beauty Supply. I'll go check it out and report back if I find anything good.


----------



## volatile (May 10, 2007)

I went to Sally Beauty Supply today and they had 1 translucent white bottle that could be used as a dosing bottle for $2.99. It was quite big though, considering the tallest marking was 550ml and that it still had much room past that.


----------

